# vertical banding on left side of print dtg viper



## dianespence (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a problem with dtg viper printer I have a vertical strip running down the left hand side of the print it is either just thin lines or when I enlarge print it is pixelated yellow and cyan about 2 inches wide I have a clear nozzle check but cannot seem to get rid of it even after head alignment can anyone help me out there or have you experienced anything like this the head did hit the fabric when a piece of thread was caught on the wheel but the head did not hit the platen any help would be very much appreciated as I have no assistance in Australia I have given up on them laying the blame at my door for everything wrong with this machine it has been a nightmare never had it run through one print job without something happening certainly the most useless piece of machinery in our workshop and we have a lot of machinery


----------

